# What type of oil for nailers?



## BlueBSH

I have a set of Campbell Hausfeld Nailers which need oiled at every use, it came with a bottle of oil, but its going to run out eventually..... the manual says use 30W non-detergernt oil "do not use air tool oil"... so what type of oil do I use?" the stuff it came with is clear and a little more viscous then water but it is pretty runny....


----------



## Thurman

From years of experience of working with air compressors and pneumatic tooling, and owning three (3) pneumatic nail guns, I only use 5W "non-detergent" motor oil. I get this at a local auto parts store, not one of the big franchise stores. I one-quart bottle is around $2 now, lasts a long time, and is great insurance for my guns and all the air tools in my shop. And remember, it's like "Brylcream" just a little dab will do ya. David


----------



## liquidvw

this is it.


----------



## BlueBSH

thanks guys, for some reason I just didn't want to believe it was non-detergent engine oil I could buy in an autoparts store... was thinking it just had to be some specialized oil for these tools :no:


----------



## framerman

I accidentally put detergent type oil in once....not good...not good at all.

I would say anything 5w or 30w should be absolutely fine. You are just oiling the o-rings and some internal parts.


----------



## BlueBSH

framerman said:


> I accidentally put detergent type oil in once....not good...not good at all.
> 
> I would say anything 5w or 30w should be absolutely fine. You are just oiling the o-rings and some internal parts.


 
What'd the detergent oil do? Wear out the o-rings?


----------



## DiscoStu

BlueBSH,

I work for CH and all of our nailer require a 30 wieght non-detergent oil for lubrication. Also, you can use any airtool oil the specifies use in air nailers. It is important that it specifies nail gun usage because other airtool oils contain detergents and will cause the o rings in the gun to swell and become damaged.

Any store that sells nail guns will usually sell that oil, or you can get it here:
http://www.chpower.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/chPrd5_10051_10001_96063_-1_search


----------

